# H&m



## Rockell (Jul 29, 2006)

Okay, I need some clarification from some of the Europeans here or anyone who has been to an H&M in Europe. What is the difference between H&M in the US and abroad (specifically, I'm going to be living in Switzerland for 10 months. The town where I'm living has two H&Ms). My friend went to Ireland and she said there the store isn't considered as fashionable as it is here (I think that despite being cheap, American H&M is fashionable). 

Since I'm changing climates, I'm going to have to buy a lot of clothes when I get to Switzerland. H&M seems like a good place to get wardrobe basics, but I don't want to be viewed as horribly unfashionable. I'd love an honest opinion on this!!

P.S. The other store I'm really looking forward to is TopShop, when I visit London!! Any thoughts on TopShop??


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Jul 31, 2006)

I personally loooove H&M and fell in love with this store when I went to England.It seemed pretty hip over there?That's unheard of to me that it's not hip.Top Shop is just as wonderful, but I kinda like H&M better.


----------



## Joke (Jul 31, 2006)

Euh girl, I'm in Belgium and H&M is considered VERY fashionable over here.
Really, believe me! You can't go wrong with H&M.
Topshop is also cool.
And don't forget Zara. Zara is like H&M, but a bit more organised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Hugs


----------



## Kels823 (Jul 31, 2006)

Is H&M a store for smaller girls? It kinda looks that way.. 

They opened on in Lakeside near me (thats in Clinton Twp, MI, USA) and I wanna hit it up.. but Im like okay will I be depressed walkin outta there cuz I couldnt fit nething?


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jul 31, 2006)

H&M is fashionable over here in the UK, it's just cheap (or cheaper than most I should say). It's featured in magazines all the time. 

Topshop on Oxford Street is great, it has a total range from cheaper to mid range expensive. Be prepared to be in there a while!!


----------



## Rockell (Jul 31, 2006)

Awesome!! Thank you, girls! I am very excited to go shopping now.


----------



## Joke (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 
_Is H&M a store for smaller girls? It kinda looks that way.. 

They opened on in Lakeside near me (thats in Clinton Twp, MI, USA) and I wanna hit it up.. but Im like okay will I be depressed walkin outta there cuz I couldnt fit nething?_

 
No, not at all.
First the clothes come in lots of sizes.
And second they have special clothes for bigger shapes too that are really flattering!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 31, 2006)

A little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




t:, I hate it when people compare H&M to stores like Forever 21, Rave, or Charlotte Russe. To me, they are nothing alike other than bargain prices.


----------



## Rockell (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_A little 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




fftopic:, I hate it when people compare H&M to stores like Forever 21, Rave, or Charlotte Russe. To me, they are nothing alike other than bargain prices._

 
Me too! Those stores are so teen oriented. H&M is much classier IMO.


----------



## Lalli (Aug 1, 2006)

i love h&m but not as much as i love zara! h&m is v popular here!!


----------

